# Rental Contact



## angiewh1 (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anybody had any dealings with Spencer Hughes-Morris in the last month or so. He works for 'Athina Rental Agency'.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

angiewh1 said:


> Has anybody had any dealings with Spencer Hughes-Morris in the last month or so. He works for 'Athina Rental Agency'.


I don t think anyone will answer this post unless you be more specific about your need to know :ranger:


----------



## angiewh1 (Mar 5, 2009)

philly said:


> I don t think anyone will answer this post unless you be more specific about your need to know :ranger:


Good Morning and yes you are probably right. 
Mr Spencer Hughes Morris has disappeared with some of my money so the post was 2 fold, 1 to try and ascertain his whereabouts and 2 to warn anyone NOT to deal with him, he is unscrupulous and unprofessional. 
Thank you.


----------

